# applying rust preventative - or where is your cruze rusting?



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

My 12, living in salty Chicago area, is not showing any evidence of damage.....yet.

I use Boeshield, a similar product, created by Boeing of aircraft manufacturing fame, it is designed to allow dissimilar metals to play well together, such as aluminum against steel.

Propertys similar to fluidfilm, I fire it into any area that panels are overlapping such as door skin to door frame, trunk lid skin to frame at the trailing edges, hood to frame at the leading edges, and inside the rear quarters at the wheel arches.
After removing the undercar eco-panels and fender liners I do a general spray of any overlapping panels I can find.

I do this every third spring so I'll be re-applying this spring (2015).
I have been able to exceed ten years rust free over the last thirty years and own multiple cars.
In general, I see the same model vehicles looking rather nasty at the ten year point while mine look quite presentable (and saleable).

So, flood the seams, rinse the bottom from time to time.....it appears the steels used on this car are as good as any other manufacturer is using and may be better in some areas.

Congrats on the new car and welcome.
Rob


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

remove the rear inner fender wells and look at the metal fenders that they cover, I already have tiny rust spots on the fenders themselves. I will take care of that soon.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I have never treated any cars with anything and none of them had rust showing on the outside of the car after 8-10 years. Sure there was some surface rust on other components under the car but nothing that was unsafe or look bad at all. 

Cruze looks great after two winters, only my rear drums and the bolts on the z-link have any surface rust.


----------



## fj5gtx (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for the replies... I'll get on it before winter. 

Capability example of the rust belt, 8 year old bumper:


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

With the miles I am racking on this car will be long dead before it's rusted out.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Remove all the plastic fender liners and spray behind those. Also get inside the doors and inside the rocker panels. Take out all those rubber plugs on the underside and spray inside the double layered rockers. Spray a little behind the seal on the top of the rockers. And douse the rocker panels liberally, since they get splashed a lot. Getting under the underbody panels really isn't necessary after the first year. 

Also, get all the exposed copper ground wires under the hood. Salt gets everywhere, especially when it's dry and kicked up by all the other cars. 

I've sprayed my Cruze with Fluid Film for 3 winters so far. About to coat it for winter #4. The only rust is on areas I haven't sprayed, like the brake drums/rotors. 

Lastly, the stock Eco wheels will peel pretty badly after a few winters. They aren't cheap to fix or replace. Between that and the iffy performance of the OEM Goodyears in cold weather, a set of dedicated snow tires on dedicated wheels is highly recommended.


----------



## fj5gtx (Sep 1, 2014)

sciphi said:


> Remove all the plastic fender liners and spray behind those. Also get inside the doors and inside the rocker panels. Take out all those rubber plugs on the underside and spray inside the double layered rockers. Spray a little behind the seal on the top of the rockers. And douse the rocker panels liberally, since they get splashed a lot. Getting under the underbody panels really isn't necessary after the first year.
> 
> Also, get all the exposed copper ground wires under the hood. Salt gets everywhere, especially when it's dry and kicked up by all the other cars.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I've been using a product from CRC (battery terminal protector) for the electrical connections for many years with great results. Original battery in my 04 Ram is 10 years old, and have had similar performance in other vehicles. I wipe it off on every oil change and reapply. 

This is my first time using fluid film, I have a 3M sprayer with 3M wand... I'm so tired of having body rot appear in year 7, I hope fluid film applications fixes the problem.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

#1 biggest spot to spray is definitely in the trunk behind the carpet where the quarter panel meets the wheel well. This is where most cars begin their transformation from good shape to beater. 

I live in Nova Scotia, Canada. With the road salt in the winter and salty ocean air the rest of the time, our cars start rotting by the 5 year point and normally by 7 there's holes in the 1/4's. I've yet to see a rusty cruze however so that's definitely a good thing. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

2013 13000 miles and already rusty SMH...what a joke they dont put any kind of coating on these iron calipers. "CHEAPOS" Im receiving my caliper paint kit saturday. So will be fixing them up within a week or so.
I also noticed the tube/rod/.bar connecting the exhaust is raelly really rusty like probly could break it rusty. I guess its there to keep the muffler from moving around i didnt pay much attention to it. I was installing my chrome tip so ill have to look again ill try to get a pic. I may sand it and paint it witht he left over caliper paint. or Will chevy replace this under warranty?


----------



## nebojsa (Jan 3, 2011)

Rust Check should work. I have been using it for years.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Krown is also great. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

I did a little inspection on my car for rust. Its a 2013 2lt with 13000 miles now. Took some pictures of where i noticed rust. Should i be worried about any of these areas? Is there anything i should do or should i apply something to these areas to stop the rust? id like to have this car for 5 years or more. I just got it a couple months ago.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Also the rod that holds your muffler from shaking around is very rusty not to mention the brake calipers. I will be repainting the brake calipers soon i ordered duplicolor brake caliper paint silver. Whatever extra i have i sand down that rod and paint it.


----------



## Colt45 (Jan 4, 2014)

X2 for Rust Check. The trick is to get a Rust Check dealer to do it the first time, and watch what they do. Then you can pick up a couple of cans and spray it yourself.

Keep in mind that this is probably not the best time to rust-proof a car, although most people don't do it until the fall. Most of the products out there are much more effective when applied in warm conditions. This will help the product stay more fluid and enable it to seep and creep into tight spaces like creases. The warmer temps also tend to make petroleum-based products "climb" up panels, which is a good thing.

Remember to put something underneath the sides of your car if you park in the garage. The first few days after application, you will get some dripping.


----------

